# Vehicle Shipping Company



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Just won an auction of a used car on eBay and would Like to know anyone have a good vehicle Shipping company that can recommend to me?


----------



## weissja (Apr 21, 2008)

Try uship


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Understand car shipping. There is the broker whom you deal with. Then there are haulers that actually pick up and deliver your car. You negotiate payment with the broker. Base on how much he thinks he will make, he will post a fee for a hauler to pick up your car. If that fee is too low, no hauler will take the job. If it is high, then your car will get picked up right away. It is all about money and incentive. You will get a tremendous range of cost from brokers. Some will lowball you to get you to call them, and then tell you you have to come up with more money to get your car shipped immediately. First thing you should do is to ask the broker what is the breakdown, ie his commission, and what he will post to the "shipping list" the amount the hauler gets. You know he is not lying if you give the broker his commission, and then give cash or cashier check (depending on what he wants) to the driver when the car is delivered. When the car arrives, check it out for damages before making the payment. How do I know this? I had Porsche 997 Turbo shipped from CA to TX this last summer. Shipping a car from CA to TX is around $700-$1000. You picked a good time to ship a car, during fall and winter when business is slow. Haulers are willing to fill their trucks before leaving their origin, so they are willing to accept less money than during high season. They want their trucks filled!


----------



## 650i (Nov 19, 2012)

Prost said:


> Just won an auction of a used car on eBay and would Like to know anyone have a good vehicle Shipping company that can recommend to me?


Theres no detail given where car is located/being dispatched.

Typically if you can find a good broker he can beat the USHIP prices.

Honestly I think USHIP is a ripoff, prices are so high.


----------

